# 65 Gallon high "budget" tank



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Been out of the hobby for 10 years and just came back into it 2 months ago. My budget was $500 and have not reached that number yet. As you guys know, a tank is never complete but for me, I will be keeping it as is and would appreciate some aquascaping help from you guys. I started off with my first plant (amazon sword, thanks Jim!) and it went off from there. The tank has been setup and running solid for 2 months, no deaths yet

Flora: 
Bacopa Caroliniana
Giant Hygrophila
Water Wisteria
Water Sprite
Java Fern
Amazon Sword
Rotala Indica
Lilacina
Java Moss
(more plants and I will update later when I find out the genus)

Fauna:
3 Red Balloon Mollies
3 Leopard Guppies
5 Longfin Zebra Danios
6 Gold Tetras
6 Peppered Corydora's
5 Assassin Snails
Bunch of MTS
100+ RCS

*Light* - is T5HO at 1.5WPG (I will be upgrading to a 4 bulb T5HO very soon)

*CO2* - (Pressurized is on its way but temporarily I have 2 x 2L bottles of DIY CO2).

DIY Yeast - I use the recipe of 2 cups sugar, 1 teaspoon yeast and 1 teaspoon of baking soda. I don't measure the water but I fill it until the liquid reaches 1/3 from the top(first part of the bottle that starts to curve in). The water I use is warm, not lukewarm. I have wasted LOTS of yeast and sugar listening to other members on various forums saying you can use any juice or pop bottle. For a long time I was wondering why I wasn't getting any pressure or bubbles, it's because I wasn't using a pop bottle. I tried many 2L juice bottles, I even siliconed the tubing to the cap which is not even needed when you use a pop bottle. With the setup I have, I change the bottles every 3-4 weeks. The tubing is connected to an airstone just under the inlet of the canister. Just make sure when you drill the hole in the cap, its smaller than the outside diameter of the tubing, cut the tip of the tube at angle and slide it through about 1cm into the bottle. I did not use any silicone to seal it.






























*Fertilizers* - I started with the EI method dosing dry but found it was staining my substrate brown. On top of that, the fish would nibble on the dry chemicals when they were dropped in. I now use the PPS Pro system and haven't looked back since. I use less ferts and to me this seems more accurate for the tank.
I dose Potassium Nitrate ($5), Potassium Sulfate ($5), Magnesium Sulfate ($6), CSM+B Trace ($7). I do not use root tabs nor is my substrate enriched with fertilizers. I bought these ferts from Second Nature Hydroponics in Mississauga, http://www.hydroponics.com/hydroshops/canadian_locations/mississauga.html (he will give you a better deal if you pay by cash)






























Here is what I use to measure the ferts for PPS-Pro. The 1/4oz measurement is perfect for a 65 gallon. You can get baby syringe's at Shoppers Drug Mart for $2 if you need 1mL measurements. When your mixing the ferts, ALWAYS use a glass jar. I couldn't find a plastic bottle strong enough to hold up to the chemical reaction of the ferts. I bought the turkey baster from Dollarama and the digital scale from http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180482644237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT for $10 all in.
















*Substrate* - Pool Filter Sand (aka Nepheline Syenite) bought from Jamieson Pool & Spa in Mississauga @ $7.99/50LB bag, http://www.jamesonpool.com/poolsupplies.htm. I called many places and they were by far the cheapest. Just don't tell the owner you're using it for an aquarium, she might refuse to sell it to you like she did with me. This sand needs to be rinsed about 7-10 times as there's tons of dust
















*Driftwood* - Pieces came from Erindale Park in Mississauga. Had them soaking in a excel solution for a month before I put them in.

p.s. - I really don't know how to take pictures


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You're growing all those plants in pool filter sand?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

My planted 65 is in pool filter sand and I have had no problems with it for 2 years now. I actually find gravel harder to keep plants in. I have never spent the cash on eco, but with the growth I get and nice look of the white sand dont think I would ever bother.

Tank looks great by the way. I like the piece of driftwood.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

and not a trace of algae... now that's impressive


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

okoolo said:


> and not a trace of algae... now that's impressive


Forgot to mention I keep this tank in direct sunlight, all day, everyday


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> Forgot to mention I keep this tank in direct sunlight, all day, everyday
> 
> ..........
> 
> (I will be upgrading to a 4 bulb T5HO very soon)


Be careful. Algae will come to your house and will live there


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> My planted 65 is in pool filter sand and I have had no problems with it for 2 years now. I actually find gravel harder to keep plants in. I have never spent the cash on eco, but with the growth I get and nice look of the white sand dont think I would ever bother.
> 
> Tank looks great by the way. I like the piece of driftwood.


dont the roots get too cold? Not enough water flow? Something? 
I tried growing a crypt in silica sand. It got very sad and then very dead.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> dont the roots get too cold? Not enough water flow? Something?
> I tried growing a crypt in silica sand. It got very sad and then very dead.


For me it has been the opposite, lol. I've had trouble growing plants in gravel substrate but my plants are flourishing very well in this pool filter sand. In fact, I have to trim once a week and I think the bright greens speak for itself. I feel no need to use flourite, eco, root tabs.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Me and the two friends I've gotten into fishkeeping... we all kill our plants. I can keep anubias fantastic. Nothing else.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

I will keep updating this thread on how I built my setup, maybe good for people who are just getting into it and wanted a cheaper solution like I did.

AquariAM - What conditions are you keeping the plants in?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Great looking tank!. funny i am doing the same thing but i am not dosing my tank. My plant roots seem to go very deep and are thick in sand.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it's time you learn how to take pics  i cannot wait to see it.


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey, nicely setup man, let me know how the pressurized co2 system goes. I've been contemplating on upgrading.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> I will keep updating this thread on how I built my setup, maybe good for people who are just getting into it and wanted a cheaper solution like I did.
> 
> AquariAM - What conditions are you keeping the plants in?


Please don't ask me about plants. I can help with fish health related questions. That's why I'm here. Me and plants just don't understand eachother. Except anubias. And sometimes java fern.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

weird that the pool place lady refused to sell it to you for an aquarium. When I went and just wanted a bag of pool sand at Cedarbrae they guy went "Putting that in a fish tank".

"Yup"

"People do that a lot"

and that was about it. 

Then again, he's like 2 blocks from BA's scarborough.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Does the pool filter sand ever clog up filters? I'd like to use the sand for my next set up with most likely with a canister filter. I am also wondering if the sand gets every where while cleaning the bottom of the tank during regular water changes.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

PFS can ruin a filter over time it but it depends on what filter you're using and what fish you're keeping. As long as you rinse it well you should have minimal problems. I've found that keeping certain sand-sifting fish will lower the life span of an impeller, but for the most part PFS is a great substrate. I have silica sand in my planted tank as well and I've had fantastic growth in my plants.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks guys for the compliments. I wanted your opinions on whether I should attach moss to the 2 centerpiece driftwoods. I have quite a bit of moss right now. So attach moss or leave it as is?. I can't figure out which one would look better


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I like your open front thing that you have right now personally


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I think your right. I think it will take away the architecture of the wood


----------

